# Battlefield 3: Q-Taste umbelegen geht nicht



## Aristokrat (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem da ich die Taste Q für anderes bräuchte will ich die Kommandobelegung wegbekommen aber wenn ich im Menü bei Sonstiges die Taste durch was anderes ersetze kommt bei der Betätigung trotzdem immer das Anweisungsfester und ich kann nicht mehr zielen bzw feuern !

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich das ganze lösen kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2011)

Also, bestätigt hast Du aber die neue Tastaturbelegung, und hast auch geschaut, ob es so was wie "übernehmen" gibt und nicht nur "zurück" im Menü ? Gibt es vlt. getrennte Setups für Single- und Multiplayer?


ps: war "Q" nicht eigentlich "Markieren des Gegners" ? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: war "Q" nicht eigentlich "Markieren des Gegners" ? ^^


 
Das ist richtig, damit markiert man die Gegner, so dass sie auch für Teamkollegen angezeigt werden. Ob man das allerdings umstellen kann, weiß ich nicht, ich hab die Vollversion (noch) nicht.


----------



## Bandito666 (27. Oktober 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem,Alle anderen Tasten kann man ändern.Nur Q nicht !


----------



## Tante-Kete (28. Oktober 2011)

WTF hab das gleiche problem mit der Q taste und es nervt .
Ich hoffe die kriegen da ne lösung für hin ist für mich ne Glatte 6.


----------



## ekbroker (30. Oktober 2011)

Doch auch das "Q" lässt sich ändern, man muss es nur zuerst auf der letzten Registrierkarte frei machen (heißt andere Taste für Spotten)

Anscheindend wird nur auf der gleichen Registrierkarte (z.B. zu Fuß) geprüft, ob ein Key schon vergeben ist, nicht aber auf anderen.


----------



## zRRR (3. November 2011)

Kannst du das nochmal genauer erklären?! Ich hab das so leider nicht hinbekommen


----------

